# One Plus One question



## anne1125 (Aug 23, 2006)

I know that somewhere there is info explaining RCI's one plus one on tug.  I can't find it.  Can someone direct me?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 23, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> I know that somewhere there is info explaining RCI's one plus one on tug.  I can't find it.  Can someone direct me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anne



There is a Frequently Asked Questions file, reachable from the Ask RCI forum.  See: http://www.tug2.net/advice/FAQ-AskRCI.htm#_Toc32570618


----------

